# Photos and Information



## 90914 (May 1, 2005)

*ONLINE TRAVEL GUIDE *

I was lucky enough to be able to travel with work around the South West of England last summer. I took hundreds of photos and the area ended up with information on Devon and Cornwall and plenty of photos on a Birmingham web site.

Since then and only last week I have done a similar thing for South Wales. Not wishing to particularly self promote I was going to keep quiet about it but then I thought two of the tours might be really useful for anyone else planning a route in Devon, Cornwall or South Wales.

I may be doing North Wales next month. If people find it useful I can post others here too. Its a great way of remembering places you have been to or checking out where to go next. Members of the Motor Home Facts are welcome to download and use any of the images for their own personal collections but otherwise general copyright rules apply.

http://www.birminghamuk.com/devon.htm
http://www.birminghamuk.com/southwales.htm

Hope its useful



Lots more images of the UK at http://www.ukimages.com


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

looks really good  very interesting and useful

couldn't add your camp sites as well? :wink: 

8)


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

we're heading down that way later in year so any tips for where to stay would be gratefully apreciated


----------



## 90914 (May 1, 2005)

*Camp Sites*

Thanks for your comments. Here is some more information and recommendation for places to stay.

To view as a webpage: http://www.birminghamuk.com/wales/RecommendedCaravan.htm
To download for print in word format:
http://www.birminghamuk.com/wales/RecommendedCaravan.doc

*Recommended Caravan & Camping Sites - South / Mid Wales*

Here are the sites worth a mention that I would be happy to recommend to others. In all cases when we visited during the end of May/June Bank Holiday week the toilets and upkeep of the sites concerned were good to excellent. Two sites that were not have been omitted from this list.

The prices are based on 1 motor home with 2 adults and 2 children. On some sites we had an electric hook up and on others we did not due to non availability and the sites being busy. All can normally supply electric.

Carreglwyd Camping & Caravan Park
Port Eynon, Gower,
Swansea SA3 1NN
Tel: (01792) 390795

£16.50 No electric due to fully booked. Small shop. See reviews and comments mentioned. We found this OK and its close proximity to the beach and views of the sea made it a perfect place to stay. Toilets and facilities adequate although not as clean and as well organised as the other sites mentioned here. Friendly enough. Small shop on site.

Official Site: http://www.carreglwyd.com/index2.html
Review: http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2626

Acorn Caravan Park, Rose Dew Farm, 
Ham Lane South, Llantwit Major, 
Vale of Glamorgan CF61 1RP. 
Tel. 01446 794024

£14.50 Electric Supplied. Toilets near shop not too clean so use the toilet complex for which a key is provided. It was modern and spotless. Small kids play area and indoor games room. Well stocked shop and café. A family run business and very friendly.

Official Site: http://www.stayinwales.co.uk/detail.cfm?idnum=2544
Review: http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=3489

Rowston Holiday Park
New Hedges, Tenby
Pembrokeshire, SA70 8TL
Tel: 01834 842178

Official Site: http://www.rowston-holiday-park.co.uk/pages/contact.htm
Review: http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2823

£20 per night. Electric hook up supplied. The most expensive one we stayed at. Very well organised and laid out. Modern, clean and spotless toilet/shower through facilities. Small diner on site. Laundrette. Excellent quiet beach about ¾ mile woodland and direct access from site.

Camping and Caravanning Club
Llwynhelya
Cross Inn, Llandysul,
Ceredigion, SA44 6LW
Tel: 01545 560029

£13.50 with no hook up. Without doubt the cleanest, friendliest site we visited. Shop on site. Usual facilities. Village of NewQuay park on outskirts and walk into village. It gets very busy. Recommend the red boat trip along the coast, about an hour and only £2.50 a head.

Official Site: http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/cardigan.htm
Review: Highly recommended by the Camping and Caravanning Club - its their own.

To view as a webpage: http://www.birminghamuk.com/wales/RecommendedCaravan.htm
To download for print in word format:
http://www.birminghamuk.com/wales/RecommendedCaravan.doc

 Hope this helps - enjoy your visit

PS: Good places along the route for kids is Margam Park, Gower Heritage Centre and The Silver Mining Museum. See original post links/tour route.


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

> Hope its useful


Absolutely!

Some great pics

I notice you use a Sony 5 mega pixel camera. Would my 3 mega pixel Minolta Dimage produce photo's suitable for submission to these site?

andy


----------



## 90914 (May 1, 2005)

*Minolta*

Hi Andy



> I notice you use a Sony 5 mega pixel camera. Would my 3 mega pixel Minolta Dimage produce photo's suitable for submission to these site?


Your Minolta Dimage Camera is absolutely fine for any web site photos. In fact for a web site you reduce the size of the pics to something round about 640 x 480 so that people can download them. You only keep the full pixel size for prints or reproduction.

The best tool for re sizing images and creating Thumbnail galleries ( its free too ) is IRFAN VIEWER www.irfanview.com

You probably already know this but if you join a site like TruePrint 
( http://www.truprint.co.uk/ ) you can upload your photos from your digital camera and order them in print cheaper than taking a film in for development. I use it all the time. There are others too where you can do the same and file share with others so that say members of your family can also print off photos they like for themselves.

Another trick with digital photos is to always keep the originals on a CD and catalogue them. Its so easy to lose them or have a computer crash and wipe out all your work. I back up with a 100GB stand alone back up drive and still run copies to CD Rom with all the originals on my laptop as well.

When you say submission to this site if you mean the Birmingham Site? they will be interested in any photos with text / write up for your town, city or tour and they host your pics without charge ( within reason - dont send them thousands ) and they will put a credit to your name for the write ups / photos etc. Most of the stuff they receive is from contributors from all over. The latest one they featured was a guy from Estonia with his pics.

http://www.birminghamuk.com/estonia/estonia_gallery.html

Its a joint owned site that is supposed to be about Birmingham and the West Midlands but has ended up like a massive encyclopedia of all sorts of stuff.


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info highwaymanII  

I've had a look at the IRFAN VIEWER and it looks like a good tool. I'll download it when I get home.

I've never bothered looking into the Trueprint type sites. I bought an expensive printer a couple of years ago (Epson 950c) that does pretty good colour prints and I just print pictures that I want to frame. Most of the time I view my pics on my pc.

I'll bare in mind for future the Birmingham site for submitting my photos to. I'd just like to share some of my pics with others but I don't think I have anything suitable just yet. I find the Minolta a bit ficle at times and I don't always get what I want. Might be the camera or more than likely it's me. I've used slr's before and even used to develop my own B&W pics so I know quite a bit of the theory about composition, exposure, etc. but putting it into practise is a different thing.


thanks again

andy


----------

